# Barea



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who else is excited about his play the past couple weeks?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think every Mavs fan should be - he's been great for them recently.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

he and tp are having a battle tonight


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Who the hell is this guy?
Ohh and he's pretty clutch.

Sorry for not making GT today, got home late from work.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I never thought he had that in him, not in the NBA.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> he and tp are having a battle tonight


Correction:

He dribbled around TP and completely embarrassed TP on offense.

It was more a battle between Barea and that dirty Bowen.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I have no issue with little JJ stepping up, but Carlisle was calling his number a little too often down the stretch for my liking. I get the fact that he is the hot hand, but when you got Kidd, Dirk and Jet out there, spread the offense around a little.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I have no issue with little JJ stepping up, but Carlisle was calling his number a little too often down the stretch for my liking. I get the fact that he is the hot hand, but when you got Kidd, Dirk and Jet out there, spread the offense around a little.


Did you see the WIDE OPEN 3's that Kidd was taking with JJ driving the lane?

Kidd couldn't get that kind of open look if JJ wasn't getting the ball.

Dirk on the other hand had the missed layup (he should have totally dunked that one) and the missed 3 pointer at the end that kind of stuck in my memory.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I get all of that.... it is definitely opening up the game for Kidd and Jet, but there were a handful of possesions where JJ was acting like a one man show, dribbling in and out of the lane only to jack up a circus shot late in the shot clock. 

JJ is playing great, but all this hype is getting a tad out of control for my liking.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I get all of that.... it is definitely opening up the game for Kidd and Jet, but there were a handful of possesions where JJ was acting like a one man show, dribbling in and out of the lane only to jack up a circus shot late in the shot clock.
> 
> JJ is playing great, but all this hype is getting a tad out of control for my liking.


The only thing that's bugging me is the role reversal between Barea and Kidd. Barea seems to be taking the point, and Kidd sits back and shoot.

I guess there is not really a specific position in the new 3-guard set.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It will be interesting to see how Carlisle is going to work the lineup when Josh comes back... we all know he dissappears in the 4th Qtr, wonder if Rick will sit him in and let JJ take the crunch time mins.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm just glad we have someone beside Jet that can step up in the fourth quarter.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Anybody worried that JHo will mess up the rythm and chemistry we have right now?
I still think he's not the right fit for out team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Anybody worried that JHo will mess up the rythm and chemistry we have right now?
> I still think he's not the right fit for out team.


I'm not worried about that because all the chemistry isn't worth a damn if we continue to lose against the good teams. Honestly, I'd not be worried either way though :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Anybody worried that JHo will mess up the rythm and chemistry we have right now?
> I still think he's not the right fit for out team.


I doubt JHo would mess with the Chemistry.

Defensively, JHo is still one of the better defenders on the team. Without him, Dallas hasn't been able to stop anybody. Imagine how a NCAA team like Bobcats tore through Dallas D like it didn't exist.

Offensively, we have Devean George starting, how much worse can we do?


Just for thought... how much fun would it be to have Terry/Kidd/Barea/JHo/Dirk on the court for "small ball?" It would be like PHX of 2 seasons ago. They won't be able to stop anybody on defense, but offensively they'll at least be fun to watch.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I doubt JHo would mess with the Chemistry.
> 
> Defensively, JHo is still one of the better defenders on the team. Without him, Dallas hasn't been able to stop anybody. Imagine how a NCAA team like Bobcats tore through Dallas D like it didn't exist.
> 
> ...


No more Dirk at center please ... ever.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> No more Dirk at center please ... ever.


Nope... Dirk would play 4, and JHo would play 5.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nope... Dirk would play 4, and JHo would play 5.


Gotcha :lol:


----------

